# Empêcher la veille en clipant l'écran



## julyan.arbel (5 Juin 2008)

J'utilise un écran externe avec un Macbook. Une fois celui ci allumé, j'aimerais pouvoir le cliper directement (refermer l'écran) pour qu'il tienne moins de place, tout en évitant qu'il se mette en veille bien sûr 
Est-ce possible? Je ne trouve pas la solution dans les réglages "optimisation d'energie"...

merci


----------



## CFKane (5 Juin 2008)

Salut ! 

Pour cela, je vois deux solutions : 

1) Tu utilises un petit soft qui s'appelle InsomniaX, qui permet d'annuler tous les effets de mise en veille: tu pourras fermer ton macbook sans déclencher la veille

ou

2) Tu fermes ton macbook, connectes ton écran, puis réactives le mac avec une souris (ou un clavier externe).

A+


----------



## yulbrinner (5 Juin 2008)

sachant que c'est déconseillé pour la ventilation puisque l'air circule par les touches. A toi de voir.

Perso, je n'utilise pas mon macbook quand mon écran est fermé, c'est beaucoup plus dur d'appuyer sur les touches.


----------



## marc-book (6 Juin 2008)

Pas sur que sur le macbook la ventil passe par les touches . .  crois bien que non !:mouais:


----------



## CFKane (6 Juin 2008)

Effectivement, je ne crois pas non plus que la ventil passe par les touches une fois l'écran fermé. Ceci étant, il se murmure dans les couloirs de ce forum qu'utiliser le macbook fermé pourrait avoir une incidence sur l'écran...

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est, mais intuitivement, je me dit que tant que tu ne fais pas tourner ton proc à fond, la température reste assez raisonnable pour que ton écran la supporte.

D'autant plus que je crois qu'Apple (à vérifier tout de même) explique comment utiliser le macbook fermé avec souris et clavier externe sans mise en garde quant à un échauffement quelconque donc bon...


----------



## julyan.arbel (6 Juin 2008)

OK tout le monde, jusque là j'ai opté pour la solution 2) de CFKane:

> 2) Tu fermes ton macbook, connectes ton écran, puis réactives le mac avec une souris (ou un clavier externe).

Quand j'utilisais un PC, je le clippais sans mise en veille, et j'avoue être étonné que ce mode n'existe pas avec le Macbook. Tant pis!

Merci à vous.


----------



## Gz' (6 Juin 2008)

Ca existe avec le logiciel insomniax ou un truc dug ren.

Sinon, pour l'utilisation fermée, c'est indiquée dans le manuel du macbook, qu'ont peut l'utiliser fermé avec un clavier / souris usb et un écran externe


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

Salut.

J'ai une petite question pas directement liée à ce post, mais concernant aussi la mise en veille, alors plutôt que de créer un nouveau post...

J'ai rebranché le vieux G4 de mon amie sur la prise PC de ma tv et sur le home cinéma (pour faire office de juke box avec iTunes). Le problème, c'est que la tv se met en veille tous les 1/4 d'heure, donc plus d'image et plus de son (pas terrible en cours de soirée). Je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment remédier à ce problème, c'est à dire zaper la mise en veille. J'imagine que ce n'est pas bien compliqué, mais je suis encore PCiste...


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2008)

julyan.arbel a dit:


> OK tout le monde, jusque là j'ai opté pour la solution 2) de CFKane:
> 
> > 2) Tu fermes ton macbook, connectes ton écran, puis réactives le mac avec une souris (ou un clavier externe).
> 
> ...


 
Je vais peut-être dire une connerie (j'ai pas de macbook pour tester), mais pourquoi ne pas brancher l'écran externe et le clavier externe AVANT de fermer le macbook?
Ca éviterait peut-être qu'il se mette en veille, non?


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> J'ai une petite question pas directement liée à ce post, mais concernant aussi la mise en veille, alors plutôt que de créer un nouveau post...
> 
> J'ai rebranché le vieux G4 de mon amie sur la prise PC de ma tv et sur le home cinéma (pour faire office de juke box avec iTunes). Le problème, c'est que la tv se met en veille tous les 1/4 d'heure, donc plus d'image et plus de son (pas terrible en cours de soirée). Je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment remédier à ce problème, c'est à dire zaper la mise en veille. J'imagine que ce n'est pas bien compliqué, mais je suis encore PCiste...


 
euh... c'est du côté de la télé qu'il faut chercher. Ce n'est pas normal qu'elle se mette en vieille alors qu'elle reçoit un signal video sur l'entrée PC!


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> euh... c'est du côté de la télé qu'il faut chercher. Ce n'est pas normal qu'elle se mette en vieille alors qu'elle reçoit un signal video sur l'entrée PC!


 
Il y aurait un mode veille sur ma tv ? :hein: je vois pas trop...
En même temps, elle se met en veille comme le ferait n'importe quel autre écran alimenté par un ordi... c'est ça qui me ferait plutôt chercher du côté du mac.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Il aurait un mode veille sur ma tv ? :hein:


 
Mais c'est bien ce que tu dis, non?

je cite:  "...Le problème, c'est que la tv se met en veille tous les 1/4 d'heure, donc plus d'image et plus de son ..."


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

Quand l'écran se met en veille, c'est tout de même l'ordi qui lui en donne l'ordre, ce n'est pas l'écran qui décide seul...


----------



## CFKane (6 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Je vais peut-être dire une connerie (j'ai pas de macbook pour tester), mais pourquoi ne pas brancher l'écran externe et le clavier externe AVANT de fermer le macbook?
> Ca éviterait peut-être qu'il se mette en veille, non?



En théorie (je n'ai pas de clavier externe), et avec une souris, ca ne marche pas, le mac se met en veille de toute façon, il faut le réactiver en cliquant ou en appuyant sur une touche.

Pour la TV, il faut soit chercher du coté des préférences du mac, dans "économiseur d'energie" puis "suspendre", soit effectivement de la télé, qui peut se mettre en veille également..


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Quand l'écran se met en veille, c'est tout de même l'ordi qui lui en donne l'ordre, ce n'est pas l'écran qui décide seul...


 
Les 2 cas sont possibles... soit effectivement si la télé est utilisée en écran externe, les réglages économie d'énergie s'appliquent (il faut à ce moment-là régler la mise en veille de l'écran sur jamais)
Par contre, il se peut que la télé se mette en veille toute seule quand elle ne reçoit plus de signal (la mienne, en mode télé, se met en veille à la fin des programmes... sur les chaines qui n'émettent pas en continu)


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

"Les 2 cas sont possibles... soit effectivement si la télé est utilisée en écran externe, les réglages économie d'énergie s'appliquent (il faut à ce moment-là régler la mise en veille de l'écran sur jamais)" -> pas con ça...

Ok je vais voir ça.

Merci à vous 2.

Julyan, désolé pour l'incursion dans ton post.


----------

